# Should i buy suspenders or not?



## Mortimer (Jun 16, 2018)

12 € in Eurospar here in my town. They are beige or dark grey(or black im terrible at telling colours apart). So light or dark and yes or no?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 16, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> 12 € in Eurospar here in my town. They are beige or dark grey(or black im terrible at telling colours apart). So light or dark and yes or no?
> 
> View attachment 199163



Yellow is a better color.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

i use both belt and suspenders .    i use Black but mine clip or hook or attach to Bachelor pound on buttons on the jeans .   I like them , been using them for a few years , i like them but wouldn't use those with clips like shown  Mort .


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

check out 'The suspender store' on the web Mort .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 16, 2018)

Suspenders were popular when I was in my very early 20's.....and I'm now in my 50's.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

--- Suspenders, Men's Suspenders, Suspenders for Men, Leather Suspenders | SuspenderStore  ---   here you go Mort !!


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Suspenders were popular when I was in my very early 20's.....and I'm now in my 50's.



Im very conservative styled. Maybe thats why. I have hats like old guys who are 60-70, I have button up collar shirts, ties, neckties. I have no tattoos, no piercings, not dyed hair in pink or green or anything. A little bit skinhead style too (bomber jacket, boots, poloshirts etc.). But Im not a racist or skinhead but i wear that style because its conservative. But many skins have tattoos which I dont like either.


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> --- Suspenders, Men's Suspenders, Suspenders for Men, Leather Suspenders | SuspenderStore  ---   here you go Mort !!



Thanks which ones do you recommend? And which one seize would I need, maybe like 3-5 XXL


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i use both belt and suspenders .    i use Black but mine clip or hook or attach to Bachelor pound on buttons on the jeans .   I like them , been using them for a few years , i like them but wouldn't use those with clips like shown  Mort .



*"i use both belt and suspenders ."
*
No. I now think should I or should I not be putting pismoe on Ignore


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> --- Suspenders, Men's Suspenders, Suspenders for Men, Leather Suspenders | SuspenderStore  ---   here you go Mort !!



No no no no


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2018)

Suspenders (or braces) are only a good look on slim men and are less than flattering on the more portly.

The suspenders you pictured has clips that attach to the waist of the trousers, these should NEVER be worn.  Proper suspenders have button holes that attach to buttons inside the waistband of the trousers specifically for them.

Suspenders traditionally only come in two fabrics, grosgrain or smooth silk, the first being for everyday wear, the second only for formal evening wear.

And NEVER, under any circumstances, wear suspenders with a belt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Suspenders were popular when I was in my very early 20's.....and I'm now in my 50's.



You I hope do not wear these....things?


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2018)

Not to be confused with suspendies ...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

BOOTS you say , you need some WESCO's  .   They are simply Engineer boots .  Mine are Boss Boots and are hand made in Ory Gun [oregon] .  Expensive at about 500 to 700 for a pair .   Mine are about 25 years old .   Before the WESCO'S i wore Chippewa's , same engineer style since i was 14 or 15 and i'm 68  now .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

WESCO Boots , i wear the BOSS Boot style !!  ---   West Coast Shoe Company  ---


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Suspenders (or braces) are only a good look on slim men and are less than flattering on the more portly.
> 
> The suspenders you pictured has clips that attach to the waist of the trousers, these should NEVER be worn.  Proper suspenders have button holes that attach to buttons inside the waistband of the trousers specifically for them.
> 
> ...



*"the second only for formal evening wear"*

These are the only ones men I know wear, silk for evening wear this only for Black Tie never for White Tie situations.

*"And NEVER, under any circumstances, wear suspenders with a belt."*

You have to comment this to pismoe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Not to be confused with suspendies ...



I wear them when not in them I am in a Basque, this though is I think for another thread


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Suspenders (or braces) are only a good look on slim men and are less than flattering on the more portly.
> ...



Suspenders enjoyed a very brief popularity in the 80's among the Wall Street crowd.  They are, in my opinion, an affectation in most non-formal situations.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

Lewdog said:


>



I think this is Robin Williams? That is a fashion disaster WTF was he thinking, NEVER wear stripes with stripes.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

robin williams dead or alive was or is a disaster with or without suspenders  Lucy .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Suspenders (or braces) are only a good look on slim men and are less than flattering on the more portly.
> ...


-----------------------------------------   i do as i like Lucy and i haven't had a fashion consultant since i was maybe 12 years old and she was my MOM .  After that i dressed myself , American style .   A good heavy duty belt and sewn on suspenders works fine for me  Lucy .


----------



## fncceo (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> robin williams dead or alive was or is a disaster with or without suspenders  Lucy .



I forgot he is dead, he committed suicide, I have compassion I hope he now has the peace he wanted.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 16, 2018)

i think that he was a liberal .


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Okay and okay....if you ever NEED a fashion consultant then darling for you I accept no payment


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 16, 2018)

pismoe said:


> i think that he was a liberal .



I think so the majority of Hollyweird are.


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 16, 2018)

If you like them buy them.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 17, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Well he was from Ork after all. They were not a very fashion forward planet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 17, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Suspenders were popular when I was in my very early 20's.....and I'm now in my 50's.
> ...



  Not since I was in my early twenties.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 17, 2018)

*Hat looks good on you.
Black is a slimming color.
Suspenders fine, co with WIDE and black.
Red tie was great pick in that photo.*


----------



## pismoe (Jun 17, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------   thanks Lucy .   By the way , i ain't [am not] slim but i used to be slim .


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 17, 2018)

Was in czechia today. Bought some new things, a shorts, shirt and suspenders.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 17, 2018)

looks good but you fergot the nice wide heavy duty Black belt Mort .


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> looks good but you fergot the nice wide heavy duty Black belt Mort .


is it common to wear both belt and suspenders?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 17, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > looks good but you fergot the nice wide heavy duty Black belt Mort .
> ...


--------------------------------------   probably NO but i do  Mort .


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 17, 2018)

Fat people need suspenders because a belt will slip down


----------



## pismoe (Jun 17, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Fat people need suspenders because a belt will slip down


----------------------------------------   i'm not fat , i am big but no big protruding belly .   I wear suspenders because they are comfortable .   The belt i wear is because i like it and 2 forms of security is good at all times .   I usually have heavy stuff in my pockets or right side pocket or clipped to the belt  RWinger .


----------



## fncceo (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 17, 2018)

Mortimer said:


> 12 € in Eurospar here in my town. They are beige or dark grey(or black im terrible at telling colours apart). So light or dark and yes or no?
> 
> View attachment 199163


I think it look nice


----------



## Mortimer (Jun 17, 2018)

The shorts is new too. From asian store in czechia. Lots of asians and asian stores where you can find everything also beauty saloons, you can get your hair, toes, nails, eyelashes, eyebrows done etc. I got a haircut 9mm on top 1mm on sides.


----------

